# Counter-Strike 1.6 100% CPU? o.O



## Doondriglif (Feb 10, 2009)

So I recently bought a somewhat old Dell computer from a friend. It's a Dell Dimension 4600 with specs:

Intel(R) Celeron(R) 2.80GHz processor
2560 Mb DDR RAM
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro Family 128Mb VRAM graphics
Maxtor 150Gb harddrive

running on Windows Professional sp2 with .net frameworks 3.5.

Anyways when I try to play counterstrike my CPU usage goes up to 100% and stays there. I've turned off all unnecessary services and programs but still the CPU usage lies constantly at 100% while playing Counterstrike and other games. It shouldnt be a problem running counterstrike smoothly on this computer, but the framerate lies at around 10 FPS and i get lag. Help?:1angel:


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I hate to be the barer of bad news, but a 95nm single core CPU, 256 MB or DDR RAM, and a 9700 Pro is not the best setup around. If you want to drastically increase performance first start with upgrading the RAM to the max amount that motherboard can hold. The max amount per slot is 1Gb so I recommend getting 2x1Gb DDR sticks.

These should do just fine.


----------



## Doondriglif (Feb 10, 2009)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Well I hate to be the barer of bad news, but a 95nm single core CPU, 256 MB or DDR RAM, and a 9700 Pro is not the best setup around. If you want to drastically increase performance first start with upgrading the RAM to the max amount that motherboard can hold. The max amount per slot is 1Gb so I recommend getting 2x1Gb DDR sticks.
> 
> These should do just fine.


Read again. 2560 Mb of RAM equals 2,5Gb

Yeah I know that it's not the best around but it should be able to run 1.6 without any lag


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I apologize for that I just misread it, well the RAM is not what is holding you back then. I'm thinking the Celeron is whats chugging your system. Can you run everest (located in my signature) and give us your CPU temps and voltages. Can you also provide you PSU information.


----------



## Doondriglif (Feb 10, 2009)

llacrossedude7 said:


> I apologize for that I just misread it, well the RAM is not what is holding you back then. I'm thinking the Celeron is whats chugging your system. Can you run everest (located in my signature) and give us your CPU temps and voltages. Can you also provide you PSU information.


Tried with Everest and some other programs like Speedfan, Realtemp, Coretemp but none of them supported my celeron..


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah I thought about that most of the newer software does not support or identify 95nm processors, this could also be because Dell stripes down name brand companies motherboards. Can you run CPU-Z and see what your volts are? Also give me your PSU info.


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

Video Ram is too few.
Counter-Strike requires at least 96MB of video ram.
It seem like you are running Windows Se7en also.
Now there is a problem isn't it.
Upgrade your Video Memory would fix it.


----------

